# New to painting lures and addicted



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Think I’ve found my new passion besides tying flies. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I know a guy that will field test them for ya !!! Hint, he works with you !


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They look great! Well done.


----------



## Jnorng614 (Jan 30, 2015)

What airbrush are you using?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

GOOD JOB I like the color combos.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m to old to get into air brushing. I fight rattle cans and do most of my stuff by hand with brush and it shows. I think when I whittle out something I’m really proud of I’ll contact one of you airbrushes to paint it.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a Badger Patriot 105 that should actually be delivered today. I still need to find an air compressor that won’t break the bank, Createx paints, and work on getting my Airbrush booth together. I’m so excited though!! Also, awesome paint schemes Sdtactac!!



rangerpig250 said:


> I know a guy that will field test them for ya !!! Hint, he works with you !


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Something I've always wanted to do but never have. They look great. There's a few guys on here that are unbelievably good at it. Their lures are pieces of art


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Those look awesome! Great job! There's money to be had in the custom painting field!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My plugs could be loosely called works of art, but my painting is a insult to the word. Once in a while I rattle out a good one. Nothing close to All Eyes. One of my best plugs is a Rapala type plug but shaped like a bluegill. It looks like a 2nd grader painted it. Made from balsa I’ve had to do body work on it several times. Musky & Pike tear it up. I touch it up and then put another layer of Flex Coat over it.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I’ve been wanting to get into it for awhile! I was messing around and used paint markers to paint a new design on a bone s waver (see pic). I did it but you just can’t do the shading and blending like you can with an airbrush, so I finally pulled the trigger and ordered one!



DeathFromAbove said:


> Something I've always wanted to do but never have. They look great. There's a few guys on here that are unbelievably good at it. Their lures are pieces of art


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Good job on the bottom two. I would fish those for sure!



Drm50 said:


> My plugs could be loosely called works of art, but my painting is a insult to the word. Once in a while I rattle out a good one. Nothing close to All Eyes. One of my best plugs is a Rapala type plug but shaped like a bluegill. It looks like a 2nd grader painted it. Made from balsa I’ve had to do body work on it several times. Musky & Pike tear it up. I touch it up and then put another layer of Flex Coat over it.
> View attachment 372117


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

dre said:


> Good job on the bottom two. I would fish those for sure!


The paint job may look good on bottom two, but the second from top has caught a ton of fish. Mostly made for Musky, in Canada I have caught big Small Mouth and Walleye on it. At Piedmont here in SE Ohio have caught several big Large Mouth on it while Musky fishing and 12lb Shovel Head. If you look closely at pic you can see the body work I had to do with clear epoxy. This plug has armature of .041 wire and was made of two pieces glued together. Both hooks direct inline pull with tie.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!! I have fished Piedmont a few times. I really like that lake (I’m originally from Cambridge, OH, so it’s not too far away). Looks like you made yourself quiet the weapon for Walleye, Smallies, and Muskie!



Drm50 said:


> The paint job may look good on bottom two, but the second from top has caught a ton of fish. Mostly made for Musky, in Canada I have caught big Small Mouth and Walleye on it. At Piedmont here in SE Ohio have caught several big Large Mouth on it while Musky fishing and 12lb Shovel Head. If you look closely at pic you can see the body work I had to do with clear epoxy. This plug has armature of .041 wire and was made of two pieces glued together. Both hooks direct inline pull with tie.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Sdtactac said:


> Think I’ve found my new passion besides tying flies. Tell me what you guys think.


Nice paint job...Nicer stamped concrete. Lol. I have that exact pattern and very close color on my back patio.


----------

